# Brecon Beacons National Park (Three peaks)



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

A day off on Friday and a fair weather report was a good enough reason to pack the ruck sack and head for 'The Hills'!

An early start and forty minutes(by van) later me and Brook are in the heart of one of our National Parks called the Brecon Beacons with some of the highest peaks in Wales.

Our 'Trek' was to take in three peaks Cribyn, Pen y Fan(the highest mountain in southern Britain 886metres or 2,907ft) and Corn Du. This area is a well known training/playground for our Special Forces Regiments of the SAS, Gurkha's and SBS. They do the Trek with a few more miles added on and 'Twice' a day with a full rucksac kit!!!!

It was a big circular walk about 10.5 miles in total. A challenging walk taking in some breath taking scenery of the Welsh Highlands incorporating a 'Roman Road' (there is some argument as to weather it is 'Roman' or not, but it is certainly an ancient track, well used and well worn over the centuries).

We also took in a Bronze Age burial cairn, the remains of a peat bog and a small glacial lake.

Brook had two boiled eggs (special treat) at the summit and I a cheese sandwich and a KitKat (choc bar).The descent was a little quicker and the mist lifted as the day went on

We arrived home mid afternoon and after a shower both 'crashed' out on the settee for a few hours, well deserved 'KIP'

Here is a link to more photo's of our 'Three Peak Trek'

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...37905&authkey=Gv1sRgCN2O4ejQzafNUg&feat=email


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope SAM had some great scotch in is backpack - the only way to end a great HIKE! allthough BURBON is better - LOL


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like ya all had a great time. I wish I had something like that in my area :'(. Love me a KitKat bar!!


----------

